# If a graveyard symphony existed...



## HansMaestroMusic (Oct 24, 2012)

It may sound something like this!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Doesn't do it for me. If you want to scare the stuffing out of the kids, play Tomita's version of Night on Bald Mountain.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

The Danse Macabre is a slightly more literal one.


----------



## Jaws (Jun 4, 2011)

Anything by Sibelius especially if all recording and all the music is buried in a graveyard. ( No I am not biased against Sibelius in any way why would anyone think that?!)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)




----------

